# True Blood#5: Sparks Fly Out--Oct 2008



## Truth Seeker (Oct 6, 2008)

*Sparks Fly Out*


Writers:Alexander Woo

Director: Daniel Minahan

At the Descendants of the Glorious Dead meeting Bill is invited to talk about his life as a Confederate Soldier. Bill then has a question and answer session when one member of the DGD shows Bill a tintype of the Compton family.

Sam, Sookie, Tara and Jason are also present at the Descendants of the Glorious Dead meeting. Sookie deals with a loss of someone close to her. Jason notices Tara while he is high on vampire blood.​


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow... Talk about an episode full of content! This one really pumped up the info we now know.

Also, who thought that ending was coming?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:


> Also, who thought that ending was coming?




They did show it in the preview after last weeks episode.

Good episode; I never read any of the books so I'm gueesing that Sookie's boss might be a lycan.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahh, the Movie Network (where we get out HBO shows from) here in Canada doesn't show previews so didn't know 

Yeah, I am betting he is too.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 7, 2008)

Bloody Hell...not Gran!!


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 7, 2008)

Truth Seeker said:


> Bloody Hell...not Gran!!



Bill better start kicking ass and taking names to find out who did this.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow great ep. 



Spoiler



The part about Bill's conversion was quite moving,


 and the ending.. wow. 



Spoiler



Though I really liked Gran.


----------



## sckeener (Oct 7, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:


> Bill better start kicking ass and taking names to find out who did this.




bah...he is a Louis clone.  I highly doubt he'll be the one to do anything.  I figure he is just there as a plot distraction from who the killer is.  

Personally I think it is going to come down to some mind reading....


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 7, 2008)

sckeener said:


> bah...he is a Louis clone.  I highly doubt he'll be the one to do anything.  I figure he is just there as a plot distraction from who the killer is.




Agreed. Set the stage with vampires and werewolves to cloak just how dark the human heart can be. And be fair, with vampires in the foreground and the hint of lycanthropes to come, nothing prevents the writers from throwing in a ghost or two. Gran might not be written out entirely. 

I like Bill, thusfar. At least I can relate with his taste in music. As I tend to tell people "My wife listens to country music. I listen to music from other countries."  

Does anyone else wonder, with Bill admitting that vampires have no brainwaves or electrical current in their bodies, what would happen if you hit one with a defibrillator?


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm... Well, it depends on how sensitive these vamps are to fire. I could see one that is poofing into flames at being hit by a defibrillator (electrical sparks and all).

I dunno, Bill seems like someone that if need be could really get nasty. Don't ask me why, but in a way he reminds me of one of the Roman, Cultured Gangrel of Masquerade (with Protean or Animalism).

I liked how he had all that world music, makes sense you would get tired of listening to ordinary music all the time with such a long life.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 11, 2008)

I surmise two things...1-It does not affect them in the least. 2--It does affect them, that it disrupts thier 'body' functions (like walking, talking), in a temporary phase.

Not a praticial theory...but again, this is just guessing.


Aeolius said:


> Agreed. Set the stage with vampires and werewolves to cloak just how dark the human heart can be. And be fair, with vampires in the foreground and the hint of lycanthropes to come, nothing prevents the writers from throwing in a ghost or two. Gran might not be written out entirely.
> 
> I like Bill, thusfar. At least I can relate with his taste in music. As I tend to tell people "My wife listens to country music. I listen to music from other countries."
> 
> Does anyone else wonder, with Bill admitting that vampires have no brainwaves or electrical current in their bodies, what would happen if you hit one with a defibrillator?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyone thought he was the dog, being seen around in the show, then later, they showed the same dog and him was in the same scene.

I surmise, he might be a 'mage' with a familiar, where the side 'joining', he gets the dog's mind (traits).




Reveille said:


> They did show it in the preview after last weeks episode.
> 
> Good episode; I never read any of the books so I'm gueesing that Sookie's boss might be a lycan.


----------



## dravot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've read all of the books, and enjoyed them highly.

The main story, the deaths in Bon Temps is pretty faithful to the books, and the Bill & Sookie story is also pretty faithful, but they're completely mucking around with perfectly good characters and storylines with little appreciable affect, and it's pretty annoying and disappointing (Jason on V-juice, for instance).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Truth Seeker said:


> Everyone thought he was the dog, being seen around in the show, then later, they showed the same dog and him was in the same scene.
> 
> I surmise, he might be a 'mage' with a familiar, where the side 'joining', he gets the dog's mind (traits).




I know he isn't the dog, it was just a random thought.


----------



## dravot (Oct 13, 2008)

Truth Seeker said:


> Everyone thought he was the dog, being seen around in the show, then later, they showed the same dog and him was in the same scene.
> 
> I surmise, he might be a 'mage' with a familiar, where the side 'joining', he gets the dog's mind (traits).




It's not the same dog.


----------



## Felon (Oct 13, 2008)

Aeolius said:


> Agreed. Set the stage with vampires and werewolves to cloak just how dark the human heart can be. And be fair, with vampires in the foreground and the hint of lycanthropes to come, nothing prevents the writers from throwing in a ghost or two. Gran might not be written out entirely.





Truth Seeker said:


> Everyone thought he was the dog, being seen around in the show, then later, they showed the same dog and him was in the same scene.
> 
> I surmise, he might be a 'mage' with a familiar, where the side 'joining', he gets the dog's mind (traits).



I was thinking a witch and a familiar, with Sookie perhaps being an unrealized witch.

If it's a lycan, then that's extremely disappointing. Then TrueBlodd basically becomes Twilight, Underworld, World of Darkness and all of the other highly derivative works of fiction that think it's clever and innovative to throw vampires and werewolves together. It was clever and innovative in the 1950's when EC horror comics used it for a twist ending. Now it's lame. Lamer still for a lycan that turns into a pooch instead of a wolf. Please God, no pooch people.

But maybe we will get a vampire granny...


----------



## Staffan (Oct 13, 2008)

Felon said:


> If it's a lycan, then that's extremely disappointing. Then TrueBlodd basically becomes Twilight, Underworld, World of Darkness and all of the other highly derivative works of fiction that think it's clever and innovative to throw vampires and werewolves together.



If it's just vampires and werewolves, perhaps, especially if they hate one another. But I don't much mind a very kitchen-sinky urban (well, rural in this case) fantasy setting. I mean, I love The Dresden Files with all my heart, and those books have:


Four different kinds of vampires (three of which have been "on-screen" so far)
Four different kinds of werewolves.
Demons.
Ghosts.
Faeries (of LOTS of different varieties).
Wizards.
Holy Knights.
Valkyries.
Spirits.
Angels.
Fallen Angels (who are not the same as demons).
Foo Dogs.
Dragons.
Outsiders.
And I loves it


----------

